# Best Megazoom Camera?



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

I've really been hoping to get myself (and I suppose the family as well  ) a better, more decent camera for the holidays. Definitely something better than a regular shoot and point camera but I can't really afford a true dSLR so research has brought me to "megazooms". I can probably spend around $250 max (I know, not much)... so anyone have some good suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I like my cannon g12. but you're going to need to spend around $400-500. But its not slr


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I purchased a SX30IS. Great camera and has the superzoom you want. I've taken it to the lake to get some birding shots and to the mountains to get nice landscapes to family events. The pictures have all turned out great!

-Garrett


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

jeffmo78 said:


> I like my cannon g12. but you're going to need to spend around $400-500. But its not slr


A little out of my price range.. 

Garrett-- Thanks! I'll put that on a list of candidates. But is it any good at taking macro shots as well as distant shots?

I had a chance to do a little more "research"... The Nikon L120 seemed to have caught my eye... Anyone here have any experience with this particular camera?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Have you considered buying used? Since everybody always wants the latest and greatest, used DSLRs from a few years ago now sell for pennies on the dollar. I recently bought a Canon 20D for $150 via fleaBay. When that camera came out about 6 years ago it retailed for $1,500, and mine works like new! Of course you need a lens, but the Canon EFs 18-55IS for $100 is not bad at all, and you'd have great DSLR with image stabilized lens within your budget.

If you then do some reading on Strobist about off-camera flash, and ad a cheap old manual flash to your setup, and there'd be no limit for you with respect to aquarium photography!

I used my new-to-me 20D to take some pictures at the OCA Extravaganza, which I posted in this thread.


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look into used-cameras then too.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you want to avoid the risk associated with shopping on eBay, check out KEH. They are one of the most trustworthy camera sellers with a reputation like B&H and Adorama, but specialize in used gear. Avoid their UG (ugly) rated items (UG basically means not working), but KEH's BGN (bargain) rating is like many other people's EX (excellent). If you purchase from them, they'll make it right by you, and I believe now they even include a 6 months warranty. This BGN Rebel XT ($165) with this BGN 18-55 IS lens ($79) would be right in your budget. I am in no way associated with KEH. Just a satisfied customer


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

fmueller said:


> If you want to avoid the risk associated with shopping on eBay, check out KEH. They are one of the most trustworthy camera sellers with a reputation like B&H and Adorama, but specialize in used gear.


What is KEH?
Thx


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

hbbyhorse said:


> What is KEH?


www.keh.com


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

awesome! thank you so much


----------

